# Breaking: Mike Brown Fired



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just reported on Twitter. Wow.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Already Cleveland? How good did you think that team would be? Is it Brown's fault Bynum was washed up or Anthony Bennett wasn't near NBA ready? Is it Brown's fault that Kyrie and Varejao can never stay healthy for a whole season? 

This firing coaches thing is truly absurd right now. Lionel Hollins should still be coaching the Grizzlies, George Karl should still be on the sidelines in Denver, Mark Jackson should still be in Golden State, and P.J. Carlesimo should still be coaching the damned Nets! What do these guys have to do to keep their jobs, man? Crazy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike Brown to LA?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They also hired David Griffin as full-time GM.


About time he was given a chance. But this is why the move happened.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Mike Brown to LA?



That's not funny, man.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> They also hired David Griffin as full-time GM.
> 
> About time he was given a chance. But this is why the move happened.


So who does this guy have in mind? Steve Kerr?

Doesn't seem likely.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> So who does this guy have in mind? Steve Kerr?
> 
> Doesn't seem likely.


ESPN is pretty much reporting that Kerr and Stan Van are all but locked up. 

Maybe Jackson?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mike Brown got fired because he didn't mesh well with kyrie. Kyrie has to shoulder his share of the blame, but that's not a competitive roster and the two best players seem to clash with each other.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Mike Brown got fired because he didn't mesh well with kyrie. Kyrie has to shoulder his share of the blame, but that's not a competitive roster and the two best players seem to clash with each other.


Where did you rank them going into the season? 

Most people expected them to be a lot better if my memory serves correct. It was seen as a talented young rosters going into this season.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

This guy has more golden handshakes than most people have regular handshakes.

Still only 44 - he has a few more in him yet.


----------

